# 1965 Arkansas semi v project



## TOY BOAT (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello to all.
My name is Bill. This is our first boat. We have been enjoying it almost every weekend since we bought it two months ago. It is a 1965 Arkansas v-hull that came with a 1989 Evinrude 15hp tiller. Since we purchased it, I have replaced the wood on the benches, added seats, a humminbird 565 fish finder, new fuel line, 25 lb trolling motor, tuned up the engine, replaced the lower end oil, and put a fresh coat of evinrude navy blue on the engine. I also replaced the lights and rewired the trailer, and installed new bunks.
future plans include power tilt and trim, paint, electric start, lighting, decking, and carpet. Maybe even a console with wheel and controls. 
I am thinking of a build similar to this one. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=15880

Here are some pictures of it the day I picked it up.










And some of it now


----------



## TOY BOAT (Sep 16, 2011)

On the water. 8)


----------



## jasper60103 (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice rig, and I like how you started enjoying it right away. =D>


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz (Sep 16, 2011)

I upgraded to an 1989 Evinrude 15 HP Model E15ECEC like yours....... =D> Love it! 

I cleaned it up and gave it a touch up with some Evinrude Spray paint also.
Little video of it running in the drive way:

https://s454.photobucket.com/albums/qq263/Sapo60/?action=view&current=15HPEvinrude89.mp4


----------



## TOY BOAT (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. I have been working on it on Saturday, and playing with it on sunday. Wife loves boating, so any money I may or may not spend is done with no excuses.  

Here is how I plan on painting it. Black, with red seperating the black from the natural aluminum.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Sep 26, 2011)

So I had fun with a gallon of Aircraft Remover yesterday. I had plastic on the ground, but still wound up with it on the grass in a couple places. Is there anything that will reverse the chemical effect of the stripper? Vinager?


----------



## jgilbo17 (Sep 28, 2011)

i have a 1962 arkansas just like yours, however i dont have a gas motor yet just a 50ftlb electric troller, my queation is how well does that 15hp motor move that boat? im looking at a few And just want to get one big enough


----------



## TOY BOAT (Sep 28, 2011)

jgilbo17 said:


> i have a 1962 arkansas just like yours, however i dont have a gas motor yet just a 50ftlb electric troller, my queation is how well does that 15hp motor move that boat? im looking at a few And just want to get one big enough


With a full 6 gallon tank, battery, trolling motor, cooler, wife, and myself, it went 23mph.


----------



## jgilbo17 (Sep 29, 2011)

thats not bad at all, is that a livewell u have built into it?


----------



## TOY BOAT (Sep 29, 2011)

jgilbo17 said:


> thats not bad at all, is that a livewell u have built into it?


No. There is nothing fishing related on the boat. I don't fish. :wink:


----------



## SVOMike86 (Sep 30, 2011)

As far as I know, water will stop the stripper. Are you worried about it getting on you, or the grass? That stuff burns like crazy. lol


----------



## TOY BOAT (Oct 6, 2011)

I stopped by the marine store, and picked up a tube of 5200. Do I apply it before or after primer?


----------



## TOY BOAT (Nov 30, 2011)

So I primed the areas where the rivets were, and then used the 5200 on the rivets.
I hope I did it right. I can paint over the 5200, correct?


----------



## JonBoatfever (Nov 30, 2011)

I believe you can paint over it, check with the manufactor. This is going to be an awesome build!


----------



## TOY BOAT (Dec 1, 2011)

JonBoatfever said:


> I believe you can paint over it, check with the manufactor. This is going to be an awesome build!


Thanks. I hope so. 8)


----------



## Jdholmes (Dec 1, 2011)

Why didn't you prime the whole thing? Looks good...I have to do the 5200 on all my seams the next couple days....hadn't thought of doing all the rivets.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes you can paint over 5200. Good lookin boat there~!


----------



## TOY BOAT (Dec 2, 2011)

Jdholmes said:


> Why didn't you prime the whole thing? Looks good...I have to do the 5200 on all my seams the next couple days....hadn't thought of doing all the rivets.


I primed the areas that I would be using 5200. I only had one can. I will be priming and painting the entire boat soon.
The boat is almost 47 years old, I decided it would not hurt to make sure all the rivets are sealed.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Dec 3, 2011)

Hopefully I will be able to get it primered tomorrow, and possibly get the first coat of paint on it monday. I ditched the black over silver in favor of white over silver seperated with a red stripe, and blue lettering and numbers, and a grey interior with dark grey carpet.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Dec 16, 2011)

TOY BOAT said:


> Hopefully I will be able to get it primered tomorrow, and possibly get the first coat of paint on it monday. I ditched the black over silver in favor of white over silver seperated with a red stripe, and blue lettering and numbers, and a grey interior with dark grey carpet.


Well tomorrow never came, it has just gotten to cold. Come spring, I will prime and paint before tackling the interior. I had planned on glass black over silver, but have decided to go gloss white over silver with med grey int, with med grey carpet.


----------



## shawnfish (Dec 20, 2011)

TOY BOAT said:


> jgilbo17 said:
> 
> 
> > thats not bad at all, is that a livewell u have built into it?
> ...



im confused? you bought a ff and you do not fish?


----------



## shmelty (Dec 20, 2011)

shawnfish said:


> im confused? you bought a ff and you do not fish?



That got me too!


----------



## TOY BOAT (Dec 20, 2011)

shmelty said:


> shawnfish said:
> 
> 
> > im confused? you bought a ff and you do not fish?
> ...


I am not sure what an ff is, but no. We do not fish. We just like to go out on the water.


----------



## shmelty (Dec 20, 2011)

TOY BOAT said:


> Since we purchased it, I have replaced the wood on the benches, added seats, a humminbird 565 fish finder, ]



ff=fish finder


----------



## TOY BOAT (Dec 21, 2011)

shmelty said:


> TOY BOAT said:
> 
> 
> > Since we purchased it, I have replaced the wood on the benches, added seats, a humminbird 565 fish finder, ]
> ...


LOL. I should have got that. I have a fish finder to tell my speed, water temp, battery voltage, and let me know what is under me.


----------



## mmarz4evr (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey Bill,

What kind of wood did you use to replace the benches? Also, what did you use to seal & waterproof the wood? Thanks




TOY BOAT said:


> Hello to all.
> My name is Bill. This is our first boat. We have been enjoying it almost every weekend since we bought it two months ago. It is a 1965 Arkansas v-hull that came with a 1989 Evinrude 15hp tiller. Since we purchased it, I have replaced the wood on the benches, added seats, a humminbird 565 fish finder, new fuel line, 25 lb trolling motor, tuned up the engine, replaced the lower end oil, and put a fresh coat of evinrude navy blue on the engine. I also replaced the lights and rewired the trailer, and installed new bunks.
> future plans include power tilt and trim, paint, electric start, lighting, decking, and carpet. Maybe even a console with wheel and controls.
> I am thinking of a build similar to this one. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=15880
> ...


----------



## TOY BOAT (Dec 22, 2011)

mmarz4evr said:


> Hey Bill,
> 
> What kind of wood did you use to replace the benches? Also, what did you use to seal & waterproof the wood? Thanks



I used some 3/4" maple plywood my brother inlaw had lying around. I coated it with regular polyurethane. I need to coat it again before I carpet the boards, as the edges were starting to separate after a few times out. My first boat has come with a few mistakes including a fire. :roll:


----------



## cartech5 (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a boat i just picked up yesterday that is just like this one can you tell me what the weight capacity, hp rating and how many persons it suppose to hold this is a 14 foot right?


----------



## TOY BOAT (Jan 30, 2012)

cartech5 said:


> I have a boat i just picked up yesterday that is just like this one can you tell me what the weight capacity, hp rating and how many persons it suppose to hold this is a 14 foot right?


There is no tag of any kind on the boat. But I would imagine a maximum of 3 people, and according to this thread below, It would be 30hp max. I think a 25 would move it good, as the 15 I have now pushes it to 23mph with two people and gear. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=12144

Finally got to move the boat over to finish the paint.
This was the first time these two met. :lol:


----------



## cartech5 (Jan 30, 2012)

Awsome, that link helped me out alot, Thank you and looking forward to see this one.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Feb 4, 2012)

Got it in primer. Next week I will add some paint.


----------



## ShowMeGuy (Feb 7, 2012)

Bill,
Looks like you had a productive weeekend!
ShowMeGuy


----------



## TOY BOAT (Feb 9, 2012)

Got her painted tonight. I started with a two tone white over silver, but I found myself grabbing the metalic out of the bottom of the silver can, and mixing it with the white. Now the boat is metalic white. Or pearl white if you choose.

Pics to follow.


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 10, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Feb 11, 2012)

Jdholmes said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


You got me.
I had a very bad day. I started taping off for the second color, using painters blue tape. I peeled the tape to reposition it, and the tape took the paint off. Used Rustolium oil based paint through a gun, diluting 5% with mineral spirits like I always do. I can only assume the paint has not dried completely or did not bond to the rustolium water based primer that is for aluminum. I am not sure yet if I will have to re strip the entire boat down and start from scratch.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Feb 11, 2012)

Dang, that really sucks!


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 11, 2012)

That really does suck. 

How many hours had passed before you put the tape on it? If it was more than 24-48 hrs I would assume there was a bonding issue.


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 11, 2012)

On the up side it does look like a nice shine to the paint!


---
I am here: https://maps.google.com/maps?ll=36.086505,-115.063742


----------



## TOY BOAT (Feb 12, 2012)

I think come spring I will strip it down, and leave it natural aluminum. I just have to find a good clear since I won't use a primer.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Feb 14, 2012)

I have now decided to sell the boat, as we just were offered a bigger one.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Feb 25, 2012)

Back home. Primer is solid, But the paint continues to pull away.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Apr 20, 2012)

Finally got a chance to finish the paint. I sanded and repainted the outside, sanded and painted the inside. I still have to put a dove grey color on the interior. Installed new hull numbers too.

Before





Now








No, the silver is not the final color. It would be blinding in the sun. 8)


----------



## TOY BOAT (Apr 21, 2012)

DONE!!!!!!!!!
I kept the silver. I am going to be sorry. Like a baked potato in aluminum foil sorry. :roll:


----------



## Jdholmes (Apr 21, 2012)

I like the outside and the benches. 

Just teasing...good job.


----------



## jasper60103 (Apr 22, 2012)

Bill, 
nice boat and nice Cadillac too.


----------



## JODGW1776 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bill,
Looks great! As a fellow New Englander, you gotta be loving the weather thus far (minus this week!). Just a couple questions: 

1. How is that trolling motor mounted? Does iit work better bow or transom mounted? 
2. The battery is stored up front: what are you using, if anything, to keep it in place or secure?
3. Those seats came out great. I have three aluminum bench seats as well but would like to put plywood over them. What type of hardware did you use/suggest?

Thanks.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Jun 23, 2012)

JODGW1776 said:


> Bill,
> Looks great! As a fellow New Englander, you gotta be loving the weather thus far (minus this week!). Just a couple questions:
> 
> 1. How is that trolling motor mounted? Does iit work better bow or transom mounted?
> ...


I put a block of wood under the outer gunwale to give the troller a place to mount. I think it works better on the bow. It was easier to see where I was going, rather than where I had been so to speak. With it on the transom, I did not see weeds I was riding over. Battery was up front last in a battery box that was bolted to the forward bench on the bow side. I only used stainless hardware everywhere.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Jun 23, 2012)

Actually, I sold the Arkansas, and just picked up a 1959 Lone Star Newport with a 1959 35hp Johnson. 

Let the games begin.... Again!


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 9, 2012)

Love the clean simplicity of it, sweet build!


----------

